# Final answer on AHA 30v V6 spark plugs, their gap, and why there's so much confusion



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

There is confusion all over the interweb about the proper gap for spark plugs in the AHA. All of the other Audi/VW engines are fairly cut and dry, but when NGK tells you the gap is .032 and Bentley and Audi say .063, you've got a problem.

I've seen everything from .023, .032, .040, and finally .063. This can be very stressful, especially when trying to trace other problems in your ignition system.

What I've discovered is that VW/Audi, NGK, Bentley, and Bosch are all correct. But how can a plug be gapped at .063 and .032 at the same time?









I stole the image to edit it and then re-hosted it.

I pulled a brand new NGK BKR6EKUB out of the box. Dimension B is almost perfectly .063 and Dimension A is (estimated) .032. This is the plug that is the closest to OEM as possible, what Bentley says to use, etc. On the NGK website, this plug is listed at .032.

It's also advised by NGK not to gap/re-gap these, so people who just buy em and put em in are never in the know as long as they got the right plug.

I hope this helps someone in the future when searching, I know it would have saved me a lot of time and stress.

If you buy a standard style plug and gap it to .063, it will put un-needed stress on your coils/ICM possibly burning it out and causing misfires on multiple cylinders. I believe this is what happened in my case. I ended up swapping coils/ICM and put new correct plugs in, and now it runs waaaay better.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

I plugged the numbers into Pro/E, my theory is not 100% perfect, but it's pretty close.


----------

